# Storm



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I just got Storm today and letting him settle before i handtame him as he is very skiddish and fusses at my hand then steps up but he is very gentle and breeder said he has never biten and i believe it cause he nibbles my hand but won't bite! He is very sweet and has the sweetest face and tiny crest. But sadly his tail feathers are a mess due to his first molt so now he is off balance! He calls to the cockatiels and he has a cute chirp. So i don't think i will have a problem handtaming


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww how sweet must take more pics of storm


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well Storm Is Doing Good On Training Went From Scared And Not Wanting To Be Picked Up To Wanting To Sit On My Shoulder But He Still Hisses And Nips But Has Never Bitten Me! He Is Very Healthy And Hasn't Shown Any Signs Of Sickness He Just Is Going Through A Bad Molt. Still Trying To Scratch His Head And Such But He Won't Let Me!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have leave me alone stage from cookie even my bf as cookie loved going to him but moulting is making him want to be left alone


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea I Think That Is Making Him Cranky And I Took Him In The Shower Today Cause Talk To The Breeder Daily On Msn And He Said He Likes Showers He Calms Down And He Was Right I Got To Scratch His Head! I Can't Wait Till He Is Done With His Molt. Do You Know How Long Molts Typically Take?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If i remember correctly it took lucky 5-7 weeks and i cant remember exactly when cookie started but im hoping he has finnished as i never seen any new ones yesterday.
I did read somewhere it can take up to 10 weeks


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ugg Hopefully I Don't Have To Wait 10 Hard Weeks! LOL


----------

